

For Suzuki, Respect for Bats Is Key to Hitting - Splines
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/09/25/sports/baseball/for-ichiro-suzuki-respect-for-bats-is-key-to-hitting.html

======
Splines
I thought this article interesting when looked through the lens of ensuring
your developers have the best equipment available to them.

For Suzuki, taking care of his bats, gloves and spikes evidently pays off.

